# Baldwin Unit free bear hunts



## duster

This fall, our group decided to try and round up some Baldwin bear tags. We train our dogs here during the summer, and thought we should try to kill a few. We ended up treeing 7 and harvesting 4 during the week long season. The largest was #340, then one #280, the last 2 were around #175.

These hunts were all done for *free*. No gas money, bait money, etc. It is not about the money for me. Frankly, I am fed up with guides profiting off a state resource, with the state getting nothing in return.

These bears were all taken on public land. Below are a few pictures.

I'm putting the same offer out there for next year. *If you want to go on an exciting hunt in the Baldwin unit for free, send me a PM*. These will be hound hunts only.


----------



## Musket

WOW!!!! That is a once in a lifetime offer I would not turn down. A big thumbs up for your group!!!


----------



## caffeineforall

when i get a tag ill be looking you up


----------



## Brian121208

That's one heck of an offer. I sure would like to see those dogs do what they are breed to do. I'm still a couple points away from a Baldwin tag... but boy do I enjoy good dog work.


----------



## weatherby

How many points will it take next year?


----------



## TVCJohn

That is nice of you guys to offer that opportunity.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Heck of an offer right there. I wish I had enough points ( I only have 7) I would be looking you up. Its almost unheard of for someone to do this.


----------



## duster

weatherby said:


> How many points will it take next year?


I imagine it will take at least 12 points to draw next fall.


----------



## Sprytle

weatherby said:


> How many points will it take next year?




Youre going to need 12 or 13 points to hunt Baldwin. I think this year 100% of 13 got them and about 50% of 12 got them. 

I will have 12 going into next year, and would like to try hound hunting for bear. That was not my original plan, but i'm always up for trying something new! If successful i would like to talk with you guys. There will be me and a buddy with the same amount of points. We put in for party draw so if one gets one the other should too.

Thats a great offer and Kudus for letting some other people join in a sport you can tell you guys just appreciate and love to do.

Hopefully we will talk sometime soon...

Thanks guys

-Bob


----------



## aquanator

I'm impressed, kudos to you and your group. You are the kind of hunters who help give us all a good reputation! Blessings on your 2014 hunts!


----------



## Get Out

duster said:


> these hunts were all done for *free*. No gas money, bait money, etc. It is not about the money for me. Frankly, i am fed up with guides profiting off a state resource, with the state getting nothing in return.
> 
> These bears were all taken on public land. Below are a few pictures.
> 
> I'm putting the same offer out there for next year. *if you want to go on an exciting hunt in the baldwin unit for free, send me a pm*. These will be hound hunts only.


cheers to you and your crew!


----------



## ART

I have 13 points now..I may have to reconsider my plans....


----------



## Jager Pro

That sounds like a great opportunity. Unfortunately I have 0 points :sad: :lol:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Duster, what a great public service! Because of the high success rate the commercial bear baiting operation chalks up in the Baldwin BMU it means sportsmen need to accumulate more points to get a tag. Removing the commercializer's from the picture would lower the harvest and allow more tags located. My information has it the commercial operation accounts for nearly half bear taken in the Baldwin BMU. And, neither the DNR or the NRC has done nothing to limit the impact it has having on sportsmen. Don't believe me? Put a moratorium on guiding in the Baldwin BMU, creating a study area on the impact of commercial bear baiting for 3 years...and see how much opportunity for sporstmen increases.

You may recall the January 15, 2013 meeting at MUCC when I asked Wildlife Division Chief, Russ Mason, "why don't you limit guiding on elk so more tags could be allocated to sportsmen....so they could learn how to hunt elk like they do in every other state? And, I heard him say (under his breath) because they'd only kill 10 elk that way. It seems like he does not have much respect for the ability of Michigan Sportsmen. No sound science there.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Duster, I think it is great what you are doing and the reason for doing it. Someone has to bring more attention to this situation since those under current control are very one sighted.


----------



## Bearboy

Duster, Thanks for bringing attention to the serious problems Michigan faces regarding bear hunting. It's spreading to other game animals as well. Most hunters that never hunted with dogs do not really understand it. Today is Thanksgiving and I will spend time with my dogs as I do every other day. It's a labor of love, not hunting opportunity. It's far easier to kill a bear without dogs than with. Far easier! 

The hunters suffer but nearly as much as the resource with commercializing. A slow maturing, slow reproducing animal has to be protected. You don't have do much investigating to see how many populations have been nearly wiped out from commercializing. The south is the best example and Michigan is following suit.

Hunting opportunities have to do with healthy populations as a result of proper management and ethical hunters. Not who has the best guide! 

I am proud of a lot of dedicated sportsmen and some state game managers for recognizing the our bear situation. We do however, have to address the commercializing ASAP! We could end up like West Virginia who in the 1970's had only 500 bear statewide. They just ended baiting and commercializing period! It's not about the amount of tags, it's about the success of hunters on the most important sector of the bear population. Sow bear and young bears.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22

Rooster & Bearboy, 

I can certainly appreciate your point of view in regards to commercialization's abnormally high success rates versus unguided hunters. 

As I read through them, I have to ask the question... What is the difference in the bear kill numbers whether Duster takes hunters for free versus paying for his fuel and a little dog food? 

I understand your points of view against commercialization (especially the operations whom don't care about killing sows and young boars), however it is my opinion that if Duster (a highly effective and trained houndsman) takes people for money or free their chances of killing a bear are still abnormally high versus if they were left to hunt for themselves. Are we as houndsman (or even bear baiters) supposed to help nobody?

Not attacking, just posing a question.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

SR, I appreciate your questions. Duster emailed me about his free hunts in the Baldwin BMU a couple days before posting on this site. He is doing it because he is sick of the commercial bear baiting operation making over $15,000 off a natural resource and the state gets nothing in return. The intent is to limit that commercial baiter's bear harvest in the Baldwin BMU. As for why he chooses not to accept any form of payment...it is a moral issue. Like many of us, he hunts for sport. 

Duster's success in the Baldwin BMU is because it is the most productive BMU in the state. And, any experienced bear hunter hunting over hounds, or bait would have a high success rate there.


----------



## Bearboy

I believe Dusters free bear hunts are a way he is bringing light to a serious problem... Not a reason to kill bears to his hounds. Stop the paid hunts ( or regulate ) and I'm sure he will stop.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## coyote/dave

wow.....what a change...you always told us to keep quite about the bears over here..now your offering free hunts.. really don,t think it has anything to do with bear guides...... the local boys won,t be pleased


----------

